# Francis Francis X1 Trio - Heating element



## MaximTlt (Oct 13, 2019)

Good evening!

please advise best way to clean brass boiler?

is any body have used heating element, I have a concern to buy new one for £50, as do not know how long my coffee machine will last.


----------



## leafybasil_3198 (2 mo ago)

Hi there,

I have a trio and I didnt mark the connectors properly, is there any chance you took more photos of the wiring? I could use it to rebuild mine...


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

OP hasn't been on since 2019...other members may see your request though, or the OP may get an email (if selected in his profile settings) and bob back in with the info.


----------



## leafybasil_3198 (2 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> OP hasn't been on since 2019...other members may see your request though, or the OP may get an email (if selected in his profile settings) and bob back in with the info.


Ah darn, thanks for letting me know, that's what I was thinking/hoping.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Don't give up just yet, someone may just pop in


----------

